# Lyft - Is this serious?



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I received a number of messages from Lyft accusing me of either quitting the app without going off line or going into airplane mode on my phone in order to avoid rides. The messages say that it's affecting my acceptance rate.

This doesn't make any sense to me. Why would I leave the app on and go into airplane mode or quit the app while it's still on to avoid rides? I don't see any advantage to doing that. It doesn't seem like a hack or trick to get more rides or something. IF I DON'T WANT RIDES I TURN THE APP OFF.

I suspect this could be because I have been declining many rides, because during this pandemic the system offers pickups that are ridiculously far away. If I just excepted and drove every ride, driving 25+ minutes to get to a minimum fair ride I'll go out of business. I have to not take the stupidly far away pickups.

Lyft needs to adjust the algorithm so it doesn't do stupid things during pandemics.

Has anybody else seen these messages? Are they something serious?


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Get that weekly... Ignore it....we do.... Just do what makes you money. Skrew Lyft.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

If they want us to accept every ride, stop giving us pickups that are 20+ minutes away.
They have no problem sending you 20 minutes away for a 3 minute ride.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

I would get that message when cell service is crappy. The app wouldn’t load properly but apparently it was sending me ride requests. I never got them.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I get these all the time. I do not pay attention to them. I do not go to aeroplane mode. I go OFF LINE if I accept an Uber ping so that Lyft will not send pings to me.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I get them too. I just laugh and send them a message back telling them to Simply look at my acceptance rate. My acceptance rate is a clear indication I don't give a shit about my acceptance rate. If I wanted to avoid a ride I simply hit the decline button. I ain't scurred


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I received a number of messages from Lyft accusing me of either quitting the app without going off line or going into airplane mode on my phone in order to avoid rides. The messages say that it's affecting my acceptance rate.
> 
> This doesn't make any sense to me. Why would I leave the app on and go into airplane mode or quit the app while it's still on to avoid rides? I don't see any advantage to doing that. It doesn't seem like a hack or trick to get more rides or something. IF I DON'T WANT RIDES I TURN THE APP OFF.
> 
> ...


I got the same message, but after driving for, I dunno, maybe 5 hours straight, I go to log off to grab a bite and piss, but so many rides pop up I can't get to the log off screen in time without having to decline several rides, a lot of times I have to shut down the app still logged on to get a break. So yeah.


----------



## NotMe (Sep 5, 2017)

This is just first step. Continue do what you doing and Lyft will start timeout you for 30 + minutes. To give Lyft some credit once I receive free $30 from them just because I was in the area where they experience technical difficulties and were not dispatching rides.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

Lets see.... Uber ping- 7 min away, 12 min ride, $11 surge. Hmmm? Ok! 
Lyft ping- 20 min away, 4 min ride. I don’t think so!


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Thanks everyone! I suspect that the app is detecting periods of poor cellular data connectivity and assuming that I am goofing around on my end.

I’m glad to hear from you guys that it’s not a problem.

I have learned my market a lot better driving through this whole plandemic thing and it’ll be easy enough for me to not turn left on when I’m out in the boonies. I’ll Uber into the sweet Spot and then use Lyft accordingly.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I get connection issues constantly with Lyft and rarely with Uber. Pretty sure Lyft is the problem. I pretty much quit running Lyft as they constantly send me requests that are 20+ miles away in another market that pays less. Sure I'll drive 20+ miles for a $2.50 ride to or from Walmart. No thanks.

You miss one ride request because their app glitches when they send it to you and they send you that message. Ignore it and carry on.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I got that message for about two weeks last summer. I sent them a Piss off you don't have any idea what you are talking about message each time. No response but after two weeks it stopped.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I received a number of messages from Lyft accusing me of either quitting the app without going off line or going into airplane mode on my phone in order to avoid rides. The messages say that it's affecting my acceptance rate.
> 
> This doesn't make any sense to me. Why would I leave the app on and go into airplane mode or quit the app while it's still on to avoid rides? I don't see any advantage to doing that. It doesn't seem like a hack or trick to get more rides or something. IF I DON'T WANT RIDES I TURN THE APP OFF.
> 
> ...


Speaking from personal experience it takes about 20 "final notices" before they will finally permanently deactivate you. I was also coupling this with a phone call to passengers to let them know their ride will not be with me. This was a great strategy to help hurt the brand/ lack thereof...Thos was done after accepting the rides then waiting anywhere from 10-30 minutes before canceling, so I suspect a few passengers were so irritated that they all called in on me...Oh well...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

NotMe said:


> This is just first step. Continue do what you doing and Lyft will start timeout you for 30 + minutes. To give Lyft some credit once I receive free $30 from them just because I was in the area where they experience technical difficulties and were not dispatching rides.


Oh no not a timeout! &#128561; 
I've already put them in a timeout. We're approaching the 90-day mark&#128526;


teh744 said:


> Lets see.... Uber ping- 7 min away, 12 min ride, $11 surge. Hmmm? Ok!
> Lyft ping- 20 min away, 4 min ride. I don't think so!


I have passengers nightly telling me that they cannot and have not been able to get a ride on Lyft. Absolutely zero drivers are showing up on their app. I simply bring up the Lyft app and the Uber app to show them why


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

When Lyft stopped “prime time”, they lost me. On busy nights, it seemes like Uber rides come in close. Lyft rides seem far away.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

My first time out was 59 minutes and since I didn't learn from that one it was followed up with an 89 minute time out. So continued to stay in my house (where I already was) and continued to watch TV and look at various market prices on stock, other metrics, etc...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

teh744 said:


> When Lyft stopped "prime time", they lost me. On busy nights, it seemes like Uber rides come in close. Lyft rides seem far away.


They do this shit on purpose to weed out the drivers that don't meet whatever numbers they want met


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Since Lyft is my less common alternative I normally cancel a lot of shitty rides. I’ve been getting the “You’re cancelling too many rides” warning almost every day I work for a whole year. 

That’s why I don’t do it during the morning rush. 15 min away pings for local rides.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

destination set on lyft for sure...


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Lute Byrt said:


> destination set on lyft for sure...


My Lyft destination matching only works after a whole day of rides. Uber's sends me the opposite way if it's busy. I was trying to go straight north one day and it matched me with someone going 25 min southeast. Told pax what was happening and cancelled.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> My Lyft destination matching only works after a whole day of rides. Uber's sends me the opposite way if it's busy. I was trying to go straight north one day and it matched me with someone going 25 min southeast. Told pax what was happening and cancelled.


Anthony, ...
... Jets or Giants?


----------



## Uberdriver914 (Jun 15, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I received a number of messages from Lyft accusing me of either quitting the app without going off line or going into airplane mode on my phone in order to avoid rides. The messages say that it's affecting my acceptance rate.
> 
> This doesn't make any sense to me. Why would I leave the app on and go into airplane mode or quit the app while it's still on to avoid rides? I don't see any advantage to doing that. It doesn't seem like a hack or trick to get more rides or something. IF I DON'T WANT RIDES I TURN THE APP OFF.
> 
> ...


This has been happening since the beginning of time, basically the reason I stuck to Uber, Lyft tried to peer pressure me into calls no gracias &#128129;&#127995;‍♂


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I get these all the time. I do not pay attention to them. I do not go to aeroplane mode. I go OFF LINE if I accept an Uber ping so that Lyft will not send pings to me.


I got several emails form Lyft and Uber asking me why I am not driving . I told them that the money and the virus is not worth it for me .


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Anthony, ...
> ... Jets or Giants?


Patriots &#128512; you?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> Patriots &#128512; you?


As a TRUE patriot, I bleed the Silver and Blue of AMERICA'S team. &#128170;


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Oh no not a timeout! &#128561;
> I've already put them in a timeout. We're approaching the 90-day mark&#128526;
> 
> I have passengers nightly telling me that they cannot and have not been able to get a ride on Lyft. Absolutely zero drivers are showing up on their app. I simply bring up the Lyft app and the Uber app to show them why


Rental drivers on vacation due to rental car issues and the UI. Lyft has more rental car drivers than Uber.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Tony73 said:


> Patriots &#128512; you?





NauticalWheeler said:


> As a TRUE patriot, I bleed the Silver and Blue of AMERICA'S team. &#128170;


&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


>





NauticalWheeler said:


> I bleed the Silver and Blue of AMERICA'S team


You two are not in the correct place. The place for cowpies and Donk-0s fans is:










.....................and _especially _Yankees fans...........[/QUOTE]


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


>


So you're saying Elway was adorable in his younger years?&#128517;



Another Uber Driver said:


> You two are not in the correct place. The place for cowpies and Donk-0s fans is:


Okay I will admit we're a hot mess right now, well we've been a hot mess and I think we're going to be a hot mess for hot while but God damn it don't talk shit about my Broncos. I still bleed orange and blue &#127944;. If we could only figure out how to get rid of Elway when we essentially have no owner, we might be able to pull out of the hot mess a little bit quicker. The fans are open to suggestions LOL


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I received a number of messages from Lyft accusing me of either quitting the app without going off line or going into airplane mode on my phone in order to avoid rides. The messages say that it's affecting my acceptance rate.
> 
> This doesn't make any sense to me. Why would I leave the app on and go into airplane mode or quit the app while it's still on to avoid rides? I don't see any advantage to doing that. It doesn't seem like a hack or trick to get more rides or something. IF I DON'T WANT RIDES I TURN THE APP OFF.
> 
> ...


I've received them as well. It's a serious algorithm failure on LYFTs part, and insulting as well. Ignore and Uber on.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> I will admit we're a hot mess right now, well we've been a hot mess and I think we're going to be a hot mess for hot while


...............and hopefully, the Donkeys will stay that way. Despite that, they can be 3-8 and national sports writers will _still_ be discussing their playoff prospects.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ...............and hopefully, the Donkeys will stay that way. Despite that, they can be 3-8 and national sports writers will _still_ be discussing their playoff prospects.


&#128517;&#128517; that's because we're the bomb diggity yo &#128526;
I mean how many other teams take the title America's Team away from the Cowboys? We were generous and gave it back after a couple years but how many other teams can say they've done that?

https://www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/poll-cowboys-are-no-longer-americas-team-broncos-are-no-1/


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> that's because we're the bomb diggity yo


CORRECTION: It is because your team is _perennially_ *over**rated*. In fact, the Donk-0s are the most overrated team ever. It it thus fitting that they had the most OVERRATED player _ever_ to play the game.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

There is only one "community" that Lyft is concerned about, and it's not you, nor is it the passenger.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> CORRECTION: It is because your team is _perennially_ *over**rated*. In fact, the Donk-0s are the most overrated team ever. It it thus fitting that they had the most OVERRATED player _ever_ to play the game.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

Neither Lyft or Uber are in a t position to deactivate anyone right now. Screw their stupid messages.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Aztek98 said:


> Neither Lyft or Uber are in a t position to deactivate anyone right now. Screw their stupid messages.


I'm not sure they really take that into consideration when deciding to deactivate or not. With ride requests down and their previous history of preferring new drivers, who are completely ignorant on the whole industry, over experienced drivers, I'm not sure how valid your statement is


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

Ride requests do not seem to be down on this market. DC


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Aztek98 said:


> Ride requests do not seem to be down on this market. DC


I will admit I'm doing very well on my market but I also know request are down due to the airport, sporting events, and concerts being a contributing factor to the Rideshare industry during this time of year. Luckily most drivers are not driving so it balances out. I'm extremely worried come August 1st when the $600 unemployment boost goes away. I think the market will get flooded & without us being back to 100%, the current Revenue some of us have been blessed with may take a substantial hit


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Illini said:


> If they want us to accept every ride, stop giving us pickups that are 20+ minutes away.
> They have no problem sending you 20 minutes away for a 3 minute ride.


 Uber does the exact same thing!! See how far the drivers will go to get screwed .
Here in Arizona, hardly any drivers out (Uber/Lyft). I have been watching the app closely. 1-5 drivers at Sky Harbor Airport (Phoenix) with a 1.25 surge. The map usually shows an 8.00-10.00 surge. Nobody's out there driving and riders aren't going to pay higher prices to go nowhere. The scumbags are used to paying skateboard prices for limousine service. Guess what those days are over!!


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

Oh I agree. Make it now while you can the ant hill will be getting kicked by the end of july.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Aztek98 said:


> Ride requests do not seem to be down on this market. DC


UberX was on Triple Double Secret Surge Pricing in D.C., to-day. I drove the cab. The TNC customers did not want to wait and did not want to pay more than they would for cab. Too bad for them that there were not more cabs out there. ...............good for me; bad for the customer.


----------

